# Hp TrueVision HD Built in Cam Not Detected?



## Torii705 (May 15, 2012)

My built in camera isnt working and its kind of annoying. Im pretty frustrated because usually i can figure out how to fix technical issues w my laptop but this one has got me stumped. Ive checked the device manager and it shows that the YouCam is working properly... Everytime i open up YouCam it says "No webcam can be detected. Try plugging ina webcam into your computer now. If you are using an integrated camera make sure that is turned on."
I dont get why it stopped working...im wondering if maybe another program clashed with it but i dont even know how to go about fixing that! i tried troubleshooting ..ugh
what havent i tried? I need help please ! 

Pavilion Dv6-6118nr
Model # - QA659UA#ABA


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Although Device Manager shows no errors (and, I assume, there are no devices missing altogether), it wouldn't hurt to try re-installing the webcam driver. You can download it from the HP website appropriate for your country:

UK: http://www8.hp.com/uk/en/support-drivers.html

USA: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/support-drivers.html


----------

